# decorating



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
We are having our 1991 Hymer B544 reupholstered. the walls are looking a bit tatty too. Has anyone ever painted or wallpapered the walls in their van? If so what did you use. Any advice gratefully received.

Pat


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Not heard of it being done in a MH (but it probably has) but my mate re-did his caravan washroom. He used tiling-on-a-roll wallpaper. 

I think he just used a stronger paper adhesive. It still looks good 5 years on.

If you were to paint it you could use the new stuff for bathrooms and kitchens as it puts up with a bit of condensation.

Johnny F


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Johnny F

I was thinking along the lines of painting over it. The bathroom paint is a good tip. It's a shame because it's got a nice fleck in it at them moment and my artistic skills wouldn't run to putting flecks in!
Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

patp said:


> Thanks Johnny F
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of painting over it. The bathroom paint is a good tip. It's a shame because it's got a nice fleck in it at them moment and my artistic skills wouldn't run to putting flecks in!
> Pat


Amazing as it seems, I think you can buy flecked paint now Pat. 8O :roll:

Mrs Zeb might know - will ask her when she gets back (on a course all day).

Cheers


----------

